# Moving tortoise to different homes



## Rebecca olson (Oct 18, 2016)

Hi! I have had Boris the tortoise for 1 1/2 years. Recently I got a new tortoise home at my boyfriends house as a gift because I was always sad I couldn't be with Boris for a night at my house. I was wondering if it hurts a tortoise to move houses for a weekend or two. And then move him back home. Does this stress them out?


----------



## Big Charlie (Oct 18, 2016)

I think it is stressful. They crave routine.


----------



## Speedy-1 (Oct 18, 2016)

*When Speedy was a hatchling , I would take him out of his enclosure and put him in one that I had set up outside for him to get some sun . He enjoyed being outside and was fine coming back inside . When he moved outside full time , I set up his night box , and let him wander in and out for a few days , then I closed the door and he has slept there since ! No visible trauma , (I hope he isn't scarred for life ! ) I sometimes think a person can make too big a deal out of stressing out a tortoise , but again that's just my opinion ! *


----------



## cmacusa3 (Oct 18, 2016)

Speedy-1 said:


> *When Speedy was a hatchling , I would take him out of his enclosure and put him in one that I had set up outside for him to get some sun . He enjoyed being outside and was fine coming back inside . When he moved outside full time , I set up his night box , and let him wander in and out for a few days , then I closed the door and he has slept there since ! No visible trauma , (I hope he isn't scarred for life ! ) I sometimes think a person can make too big a deal out of stressing out a tortoise , but again that's just my opinion ! *


Agree! I move mine all the time and haven't seen any issues whatsoever.


----------



## MPRC (Oct 18, 2016)

My redfoots don't bat an eye, we've moved 4 times this year changing their living situations each time due to circumstances. BUT some tortoises are very sensitive to change and do not do well. (Traveling between places will likely be the more stressful part) but if you are determined to do it and your tortoise isn't spooky I would recommend that you decorate the pens at each house similarly so he feels at home.


----------



## Rebecca olson (Oct 18, 2016)

Abramsmytankturtle said:


> Agree! I move mine all the time and haven't seen any issues whatsoever.


 How often do you move yours? Like this wouldn't be an every weekend thing but he would spend a couple days there and then come home with me.


----------



## Rebecca olson (Oct 18, 2016)

. I didn't know if because they take time to warm up to a new home, if that would happen every time I move him around. Or once he gets used to both homes if it would be okay then


----------



## cmacusa3 (Oct 18, 2016)

Rebecca olson said:


> How often do you move yours? Like this wouldn't be an every weekend thing but he would spend a couple days there and then come home with me.


 Mine get moved from outside enclosures to inside enclosures daily and then I have 2 different outside enclosure areas that I will put them in. I do that so the grass stays fresh and doesn't get eaten down. It's not a road trip but it's still change. Some torts from what I read don't like change. I've never experienced that myself with my torts or even WC turtles, so you will just have to keep an eye on things and see how yours handles it.

The biggest thing I would be concerned with is keep him at at the right temps during the travel.


----------



## Rebecca olson (Oct 18, 2016)

The travel would only be 45min- an hour. Should I be concerned about the temps?


----------



## cmacusa3 (Oct 18, 2016)

Rebecca olson said:


> The travel would only be 45min- an hour. Should I be concerned about the temps?



Let's say it's cold outside and you have him in the car, something happens and you have to leave him in the car. Now the car gets really cold because you can't leave it running or it's hot out and it gets too hot in the car. It may never happen but it's always something to think about.


----------



## Rebecca olson (Oct 18, 2016)

Yes that definitely is something to think about. Thank you!


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 19, 2016)

I think if you set up the second habitat similarly to his other one he will eventually get used to being moved occasionally.


----------



## Tom (Oct 19, 2016)

Rebecca olson said:


> Hi! I have had Boris the tortoise for 1 1/2 years. Recently I got a new tortoise home at my boyfriends house as a gift because I was always sad I couldn't be with Boris for a night at my house. I was wondering if it hurts a tortoise to move houses for a weekend or two. And then move him back home. Does this stress them out?



I don't think this will be any problem for your tortoise. Is it a russian? They wander for miles in the wild. As long as the new enclosure meets all of his needs, I think he will eventually come to regard it as another part of "his territory". He might be a little weirded out the first time or two, but it should not be a big deal. Watch his appetite and behavior, and he will tell you.

I'd use a dark plastic tub with a towel on the bottom to transport him, and expect a smelly mess upon arrival.


----------

